
ERPNext – Open-Source ERP Software - chabad360
https://erpnext.com
======
thepangolino
I’m curious how does this compare to Odoo?

~~~
tluyben2
Seems only the creator/owner promotes it here; I am, as well, wondering how it
compares from an objective partner.

